# P99 Qa



## rection47 (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm seriously interested in the P99 QA. This is the most comfortable gun I've handled and want it in 9mm. I also want it to be 100% Walther.
Any and all feedback on this gun would be great, hope to hear from someone soon .


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I think I mentioned a short reply on another site for ya.

Basically, the P99 A/S is my fav gun of all time.. I'm not that big of a fan of the QA trigger - as it is heavier. But, it is a very short pull. SOme people like it.

Frame wise - it is the same gun. Pretty much, the only difference is the trigger action, and a smaller decocker button. The A/S is kinda hard to track down. Typically, ya gotta have your dealer order you one. They are not importing them in very large numbers.


----------



## rection47 (Sep 11, 2006)

What i like about the QA is the constant trigger pull from start to finish which i believe is similar to glock trigger system, which is the only thing i like about the glock.
But thats why im getting this all done early so im positive when the choice has to be made .


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I typically shoot my A/S cocked - so I get the same thing. But yea, the 1st shot is heavier, unless U cock the gun.

That's fine. That's why I like the Glock. I would like the QA more if the trigger was lighter. But, eitherw ay, the P99 is a great gun  - Post us a pic when ya get 1


----------



## rection47 (Sep 11, 2006)

Will do and will post the first target i light up . Unfortunately thatll be a while, ull have to check some pictures of rifle targets once i decide what I want for a rifle, there its more of a caliber im stuck on not a gun model.
But, thats a whole other story. heh


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2006)

*Andddddddddd..........*

*.....you can buy my brand new P-99 QA 9 mm, did I say brand new?...Just PM if interested...*


----------



## rection47 (Sep 11, 2006)

I'd probably look into that if i could legally buy it but i wont be able to for a while, i just want to know whats the right gun for me by the time i can.
Thanks for the offer.


----------

